# Angeln Galizien/Spanien Atlantikküste?????



## Mefospezialist (14. Juli 2006)

Hallo war schon mal jemand in Galicien an der Atlantikküste angeln? Wir fliegen so in vier Wochen nach Spanien (nähe Vigo) und Brauchen Infos über zu erwartende Fischarten, Köder, Ausrüstung. Und dann noch eine kleine Frage: Von wo aus angelt man am besten? Vom Strand aus oder von den Klippen aus?


Vielen Dank schon mal im voraus.#h


----------



## Aali-Barba (31. Juli 2006)

*AW: Angeln Galizien/Spanien Atlantikküste?????*

Ich war zwar an der französischen Atlantikküste und weiss nicht genau, wie es in Deinem Gebiet genau aus sieht. Von dort her kann ich allerdings das Ganze nur mit einem kurzen "vergiss es" kommentieren. 

Viel zu starke Strömungen, teilweise auch quer zum Strand, so dass Dir alles gleich wieder 100 Meter querab den Strand hoch kullert, viel zu flache Strände, so dass man gar nicht weit genug raus kommt, um in halbwegs tiefes Wasser zu kommen beim Brandungsfischen.

Brandungsruten würde ich dort hin nicht mehr mit nehmen.

Ich hoffe, Du hast da mehr Glück als meinereiner.


----------



## tincatinca (14. Dezember 2011)

*AW: Angeln Galizien/Spanien Atlantikküste?????*

Jetzt muss ich das Ganze nochmal nach oben holen.
Nächstes Jahr geht es für mich im Juni an die Atlantikküste nähe Vigo.
Gibt es jetzt schon Erfahrungen für das Angeln von der Küste aus?


----------



## rhinefisher (14. Dezember 2011)

*AW: Angeln Galizien/Spanien Atlantikküste?????*

Hi! Keine Ahnung wie es aktuell dort ausschaut, aber vor ca. 20 Jahren war es traumhaft gut dort.
Man kann alle Arten des Ärmelkanals erwarten und etliches aus dem westlichen Mittelmeerraum.. .
Die Küste ist vorwiegend felsig und das Wasser klar - die Verhältnisse sind meist wie in der Bretagne.
Das angeln auf den Grauen Drückerfisch ist ganz witzig und auf dem Grill machen die auch eine gute Figur.. .
Vom Strand habe ich mich eher fern gehalten.
Brandungs und Spinnrute würde ich unbedingt mitnehmen - eine Karpfenrute zum Posenangeln sollte auch nicht fehlen.
Petri


----------



## tincatinca (14. Dezember 2011)

*AW: Angeln Galizien/Spanien Atlantikküste?????*

Danke schonmal für die Antwort.
Allerdings wird es bei mir kein reiner Angelurlaub, sonst bekomme ich Ärger mit meiner besseren Hälfte)))

Daher werde ich wohl nur 2 Angeln mitnehmen.

Mit welchen Bleigewichten, Ködern und Kunstködern wart ihr erfolgreich?


----------



## Mefospezialist (15. Dezember 2011)

*AW: Angeln Galizien/Spanien Atlantikküste?????*

Also ich kann dir dazu einiges erzählen.

Wir waren ja dort weil der Vater meiner Frau dort wohnt. Was sehr gut geht ist das fischen auf Tintenfischarten dort Nachts mit den Standardködern. Wir haben verschiedene Häfen abgeklappert und immer gut gefangen und auch lecker gegessen.

Wir haben 6 mal Brandungsangeln gemacht und auch ganz gut gefangen. Top Köder waren Seeringelwürmer (heißen dort Koreana gibt es in klein und groß) Muscheln in Salz eingelegt und dann mit Bait Elastik am Haken festgetüdelt, Tintenfischstücke gingen auch, und was auch gut funktioniert hat waren Tobiasfische die man frisch auf dem Markt kaufen kann.

Spinnfischen ging auf Wolfsbarsch super!!! Wobbler die ganz flach laufen und glänzen waren der Renner und auch auf den Snaps habe ich einige gefangen. Der größte war bei 5kg. 

Wichtig ist es das auflaufende Wasser zu befischen egal ob tagsüber oder nachts und egal welche Art des Angelns du wählst. Da gibts im Teletext in Spanien eine Seite wo man dies sehen kann. 

Zu empfehlen ist Playa Patos, Playa America + Mole am Hafen und die ganzen felsigen Abschnitte an der Küste. Ein Auto ist sehr von Vorteil dort da man auch mal schnell den Platz wechseln kann wenn mal nichts geht. Die Einheimischen sind sehr hilfsbereit aber sprechen kein oder sehr schlecht englisch ich hatte halt Glück das meine Frau Spanierin ist. 

Und passt bitte beim Autofahren auf, dort wird sehr viel geblitzt und kontrolliert auch die Urlauber und die kontrollieren wirklich sehr viel!!!!! Kein Alkohol trinken vorm fahren!!!! Wir wurden in den zwei Wochen insgesamt 4 mal kontrolliert und das zu jeder Tages und Nachtzeit.

Wenn du noch spezifische Fragen hast kannst du mir gerne eine PN schreiben.

Zum Gerät was ich mitnehmen würde:

Zum Spinnfischen:
Rute 3m nicht kürzer falls man mal von den Felsen fischt WG 10-50gr.
Rolle hatte ich eine 4000er mit 0,15er geflochtenen dabei.
Gute Salzwasserwirbel da dort der Salzgehalt nochmal höher ist. Fluorcarbonschnur als Vorfachschnur in 0,30 und 0,35.
Diese Kombi geht auch sehr gut zum fischen auf die Tintenfische.

Zum Brandungsangeln hatte ich ganz normale Brandungsruten aus Deutschland dabei, die sind absolut in Ordnung. Rutenständer hatte ich mir dort besorgt, sind günstig und gut. Schnur auf den Rollen durchgehende 0,40er Shimano Technium.
Bleie 80-250gr.
Vorfächer hatte ich auch aus Deutschland mitgenommen, waren auch selbstgebundene Nachläufer, Durchläufer und Wishbone Systeme. Am besten hat das Durchläufervorfach funktioniert alles ohne Perlen aber mit Paliette und Silikonstopper zum Stoppen der Würmer.

Später habe ich dann immer eine Rute auf die dort gekauften Vorfächer umgestellt weil auch die Einheimischen dort mit kleineren Haken und feineren Mundschnüren fischen als wir hier an Ost- und Nordsee.

Alles was du brauchst bekommst du beim Decathlon in Vigo ein riesen Laden mit großer Auswahl. Dort gibt es wirklich alles und vor allem auch die Würmer.

Wie gesagt schreib einfach wenn du etwas wissen willst.

Grüße David


----------



## tincatinca (23. Dezember 2011)

*AW: Angeln Galizien/Spanien Atlantikküste?????*

Hallo David,

Danke für Deine informative Antwort.
Ich werde hauptsächlich mit Kunstköder unterwegs sein.
Welche Kunstköder kannst Du empfehlen? Mefoblinker, Gummi, welche flachlaufenden Wobbler?
Mit den flachlaufenden Wobblern hast Du ja schon geschrieben. Welche Tiefe bedeutet dort flachlaufend?
Ganz flach /etwa 30 cm wie der Manns 1- Stretch oder etwas tiefer wie etwa Rapala Shad Rap Shallow Runner?
Wie tief sind die Hotspots in etwa? 
(Sandküste / Steilküste)


Danke!


----------



## alex37 (22. Juli 2014)

*AW: Angeln Galizien/Spanien Atlantikküste?????*

Hole den Thread nochmals rauf, da ich gerade in Galizien bin:
Auch aus Fehlern lernt man... daher beim Brandungsangeln eine Rutenlänge von mindestens 5 m! Ich komme mit meiner 2.70 m Teleskop Rute nicht weit genug, um hinter die Brandung zu werfen. Die Strände sind eher flach mit reichlich Unterschied zwischen Flut/Ebbe. Auch hier gibt es Fang-Mindest-Masse. Eine Fischerlizenz fürs Meer löst man bei der Banka. (Ja das ist eine Bank). Ob Ausländer sie dort auch bekommen, weiss ich aber nicht. Alternativ geht man zur "Consejeria" Gemeundeverwaltung. Dort ist auch eine Infobroschüre erhältlich. Kostenpunkt der Lizenz heute 3.65 Euros gültig 1 Jahr. Und ja, auch das wird kontrolliert.

Mit meiner Rute versuche ich es heute ab der Hafenmauer.

Felsfischen kann gefährlich sein wenn die Flut einem den Rückweg abschneidet. Daher immer darauf achten, dass vom Felsen ein Zugang zu einem der Fusspfade (übern Berg) abgeht.

Ersatzmaterial bei Decathlon in Coruña oder Santiago, aber auch an Automaten beim Strand. Als Köder verwende ich Calamares Stücke.

Gruss und Petri Heil

Gesendet von meinem GT-I9505 mit Tapatalk


----------



## alex37 (24. Juli 2014)

*AW: Angeln Galizien/Spanien Atlantikküste?????*

Fischen von der Hafenmauer aus:
Erfolg brachte ein Kunstköder (kleine orange Makrelenimitation) Damit können die Kalamares angelockt und gefangen werden. Langsames einholen und ab und zu leichte Zupfbewegungen brachten den Erfolg.
Ebenfalls können Sardellen und Stöcker (Sardas y jureles/Xurelos) mit einem Fliegenköder gefangen werden. Von Yamashita gibt es vorbereitete Köder mit sechs Angelhaken an einer Leine, an der setlich ein Blei (40-60 Gramm) befestigt werden kann.

Die Hafenmauer eignet sich besonders, wenn eine Laterne Insekten und Fische anzieht. Bei Flut besonders ab 22.00 h geht's los.

Gesendet von meinem GT-I9505 mit Tapatalk


----------



## ttomm (6. Dezember 2014)

*AW: Angeln Galizien/Spanien Atlantikküste?????*

Moin,
ich bin neu im Forum, wohne in Galicien, und wollte der Vollständigkeit halber mal meinen Senf dazugeben.
Kurzvorstellung Angeln in Galicien:
Galicien unterteilt sich angelmäßig in Rias Baixas (Rias= Bucht, Fjord, Baixas= unten), über Portugal, Westküste.
Costa da morte= über Rias Baixas, bis zur nordwestlichten Ecke Spaniens, La Coruna.
Rias Altas (Hohe Fjorde)= von Coruna bis Estaca de Bares (oder etwas weiter, je nachdem.)
Aufgrund der verschiedenen Temperaturen und Strömungen unterscheiden sich die Gebiete erheblich. Was in Vigo geht, geht in Coruna nicht usw.
Ich wohne an den Rias Altas, ist irgendwie wie Irland und Norwegen, aber halt in Spanien.
Hier gibt es zum Meeresangeln unglaublich viele Möglichkeiten, aufgrund der abwechlungsreichen Landschaft.
Das Tolle daran ist, daß man innerhalb von 10 Minuten von Brandungsangeln auf Felsangeln (sagt man das?) auf Bootsangeln umschalten kann.
Grundsätzlich ist man als Deutscher mit 2 Angeln (groß und klein) und Standardausrüstung schon perfekt ausgestattet.
Hier angeln die wenigsten mit so gutem Material, nicht so,wie die Deutschen am Baggersee. Und wenn solche, ich sag mal Halbprofessionellen, kommen, ist der Fangerfolg auch nicht höher als bei meiner 8jährigen Tochter (aber immer noch höher als bei mir).
Zum Thema Köder: Ich empfehle Naturköder (Muscheln, Krebse, Köderfische), garantierter Erfolg, wenn die Fische da sind. Wenn man denn weiß, welcher Naturköder gerade geht, dann kann man theoretisch den passenden Kunstköder fängig einsetzen. Für diesen Moment, wohlgemerkt.
Ich glaube, das unterscheidet sich eklatant zu Nord- und Ostsee, vermutlich wegen des klareren Wassers und des überreichlichen Nahrungsangebotes. Kunstköder gehen nicht! 

Calamares / Kalmare: Verhalten sich je nach Ort vollkommen verschieden. Sind verschiedene Schwärme, die verschieden auf die "Poteras" Sqid jigs, reagieren.
Also, als Deutscher hier erstmal an der Mole schauen, was die Einheimischen machen, dann das ganze mit deutscher Technologie umsetzen.

Und wer beim Brandungsangeln nicht weit genug werfen kann, geht einfach auch die Felsen am Rand des Strandes und wirft quer rein (wobei das hier sowieso Usus ist).

Dazu fällt mir ein, daß rollstuhlgerechtes Angeln hier in Galicien sehr gut möglich ist, weil aufgrund der Landschaft die Straßen, Molen, Kais direkt am Berg neben dem Strand oder am offenen Meer gebaut sind, ist eben alles nah beisammen.

Ich geh hier jeden Tag Angeln und bin immer noch nicht satt. Rekordfänge, die aus Norwegen immer vermeldet werden, kenne ich hier aber nicht.
(mal 20 kilo conger, mal 10 kilo Wolfsbarsch, alles andere so bis 10 Kilo) vermutlich, weil dafür niemand ausgerüstet ist. Professionelles Touristenangeln gibt es hier nicht, schade eigentlich. Ist hier wie in Norwegen, nur 10 Grad wärmer.
Wer mal Oldschool-Fishing machen will, ist herzlich eingeladen. 
Gruß,
Tom


----------



## DEA Fishing Team (9. Juni 2021)

Hallo, ist zwar schon ne Weile her, aber ich hoffe, den Beitrag hier nochmal etwas zum Leben zu erwecken 
Wir sind gerade unterwegs Richtung Nordspanien. Haben eine Küstentour gemacht und würden über Frankreich wieder zurück wollen. Mit einem Abstecher in Galizien. Der Angelerfolg ist bisher überschaubar, wir hoffen jedoch auf den ein oder anderen WoBa im Atlantik. Gerne auch andere Fische, aber beim Wolfsbarsch wissen wir, er schmeckt grandios
Mit im Gepäck sind 3 Spinn und 2 Brandungsruten. Wobbler, Pilker etc. Haben aber auch noch diese Würmer (Bibi/Tita) vom Decathlon in Andalusien. Kann man die auch im Atlantik einsetzten? Tintenfisch und eingefrorene Makrele haben wir auch. Wir würden uns, was den Spot/Köder etc angeht einfach durchprobieren. Würden wohl Vigo als 
 Ziel eingeben, da wir noch auf diese schöne Karibik Insel (Cies) wollen und dann mal schauen.
Wir sind absolut froh über jeden Tipp, Hinweis oder vielleicht ist ja Jemand von euch auch gerade da zum angeln?

LG


----------

